# Depression



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

What is a good source of information that I may research and find all natural remedies for depression?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> What is a good source of information that I may research and find all natural remedies for depression?


Hi Laura,

I am not an herbalist. I can't give you better info on specific herbs other than you read about St. John's Wort being used for depression all over Europe. It is considered a drug there, and is the drug of choice for depression, but in the US it is considered a supplement.

I do know that trace minerals help most (all?) mental issues including depression. That is why lithium helps. It is a trace mineral.
Google

I would also suggest you look into some of Donna Eden's ideas (or any kinesiologist) on the electrical issues behind Depression. Both Depression and Anxiety are physical diseases of the brain. For some reason there is a blockage of electrical flow in an area which causes depression. That's the idea behind minerals, the old "shock therapy" that doctors do for depression, or tapping exercises to reset the electrical system of the brain. It is a problem of the synapses not firing correctly for some reason, and that causes depression. I don't know if it is a hormonal blockage or nutritional problem or what that causes the electrical problem, but it is an electrical issue.
Google

For the same reason you might also look into essential oils. They have electrical frequencies. Orange essential oil is good for raising someone's mood. To calm someone who is anxious, Lavender is good. You can look up more too.
Google

I pray you feel better soon, Laura. Have a wonderful summer.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

If you count reading as all-natural, I have a suggestion for you. The book Self-Coaching, The Powerful Program to Beat Anxiety and Depression, by Joeseph J. Luciani. That, plus praying out loud "God, please heal me of my anxiety," has worked miracles for me. Of course in your case you would be praying to be healed from depression - but the book explains that the two conditions are really the same thing.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Low magnesium can cause depression. If you take anything like a proton pump inhibitor (Ex. Nexium, Prilosec)that can block the magnesium from absorbing correctly. Most people don't get enough magnesium in there diet.
Do some research on it and taking it is safe as far as I know. You can have the doctor check your magnesium levels before taking any if you would want.
After I was taken off a blood pressure medicine several years ago I was hit with depression and anxiety. I stayed in bed for almost a week and thought the world was going to end, I was afraid my husband was going to die. I was a mess. After a week things got a slight better, then I started wanting carrots which is strange but I was eating carrots and taking magnesium. After a while I started feeling better. I stopped everything a later everything came back, started all over again and it helped. I find now I don't need the carrots and I upped the dose of magnesium and I rarely feel like that anymore.
I do take over the counter prilosec also.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

eyore said:


> Low magnesium can cause depression. If you take anything like a proton pump inhibitor (Ex. Nexium, Prilosec)that can block the magnesium from absorbing correctly. Most people don't get enough magnesium in there diet.
> Do some research on it and taking it is safe as far as I know. You can have the doctor check your magnesium levels before taking any if you would want.
> After I was taken off a blood pressure medicine several years ago I was hit with depression and anxiety. I stayed in bed for almost a week and thought the world was going to end, I was afraid my husband was going to die. I was a mess. After a week things got a slight better, then I started wanting carrots which is strange but I was eating carrots and taking magnesium. After a while I started feeling better. I stopped everything a later everything came back, started all over again and it helped. I find now I don't need the carrots and I upped the dose of magnesium and I rarely feel like that anymore.
> I do take over the counter prilosec also.



I started using the Magnesium oil a couple weeks ago with great success!! It helps with pain,mood & sleep....about 30 minutes before bed i spray some on my arms & chest & rub it in till absorbed....I am sold on this stuff!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> I am not an herbalist. I can't give you better info on specific herbs other than you read about St. John's Wort being used for depression all over Europe. It is considered a drug there, and is the drug of choice for depression, but in the US it is considered a supplement.
> 
> ...


On this date, 2011, I was fine.
Mentally and physically fit. Sharp as a tack, active....
My life was not 'perfect'.....but it was manageable.
Since Aug 2011, my life has been an emotional roller coaster.
(caught dh having an affair, but chose to stay in the marriage...)
Right now......I am at the bottom of the hill.
It's been a slow downward spiral for the last 2-3 weeks.

I know this is temporary. 
This is NOT 'my life'.....it's just a spot I am in right now. 
I will pull up my boot straps, and I will get 'er done. It's just not happening right now.

So I did some research in the "Prescription for Herbal (and Nutritional) Healing by Phyllis A Balch.
I found a lot of good info, and ha ha....I had half the vitamins it suggests IN MY CABINET!! (Hmmmm must of looked it up before!)

So I looked up the diet end of it.....I eat everything it says I should eat.

I looked up the 'aromatherapy' suggestions and have most of those oils in the house already!

So I have 'the stuff'.

I am tired of feeling this way......so I am going to try the vitamins and aromatherapy suggested and see if I can find the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You need some time to just grieve, Laura. There is nothing wrong with your mind or body when you are depressed if the circumstances call for you to be depressed. You have been deeply hurt. It's easy to say, "I forgive you", but it doesn't fix that deep wound to your heart. You feel betrayed, neglected, angry, hurt, rejected..... all those things are normal when there has been an infidelity in the marriage covenant. Anyone would be depressed. You can't overcome this type of hurt with a mineral, herb, medication or anything like that. You need time to let your heart and mind grieve. It's ok to give your heart, mind, body, etc that time.
Find a scripture to fit the situation, And hang on to it. I remember when my baby died (many decades ago) I took hold of Ps 30.11. I remember many weeks of sobbing my heart out on my knees on the floor, and just holding up a hand as an act of faith because God would turn my mourning into dancing. Finally, I could stand up, still crying, yet hold onto that Promise that God Himself would turn my mourning into Dancing. And finally, one night, maybe 1-2 am, while I was awake still crying in the living room, I KNEW, I just knew that it was over. God would give me back what the thief had stolen. And I Knew that I would have another child. All that grief was gone. I knew my son was in heaven. He was fine, dancing and rejoicing at the throne. And I would be fine too because I was born to be more than an overcomer. And then we saw the fruit to all that time holding onto the Word of God, and I was pregnant within 3 or 4 weeks. 

It's ok for your to grieve and mourn right now. It's normal. You lost the perfect covenant you thought you had, the perfect marriage, the perfect life. Grieve for that. But take hold of the promise that Jesus will give you better marriage now than you could have ever imagined. Take hold by Faith. Use the Word of God as your weapon. The sword of the Spirit is the only weapon in the armor in Eph. You have to use the Word of God as your weapon. Find a scripture or two and take hold of them. You have to go through the valley. But you will come out the other side. And the grief and depression will lift. It has to because God is faithful. And because you chose to deny your fleshly anger and not give up your marriage, God will honor that. He will be faithful to you, and give you a stronger love for your husband than you have imagined.

But think about it. There is nothing wrong with your mind or body. You are depressed and grieving because you have been wounded deeply in your heart. Depression is normal right now. It's not a mental illness, it is just grief over what has happened.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> There is nothing wrong with your mind or body. You are depressed and grieving because you have been wounded deeply in your heart. Depression is normal right now. It's not a mental illness, it is just grief over what has happened.


I like the 'old normal me' better!
I sure hope this will pass soon. I do not like the way I think, and I do not like the way I feel. Not one bit. It is NOT me.

I have an apt. today with a physical therapist to see what can be done about my lower back. 
I had a MAJOR blow out, and went to the doc and all they said was it showed "MINOR arthritic changes".
Everything I have read about depression says that lower back aches are very common. 
Mine can be anywhere from an ache to a Vicodin/Flexeral cocktail kind of pain.
I thought it was God's Way of telling me not to go back into the workforce, but to stay home.....
I sure hope she can work out the kinks and show me what exercises are good to strengthen!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

God is more than Good!

Got back from PT. 
My muscles have been so tight for 5 months they have pulled my pelvis out of alignment, and pulled my spine out of alignment.
She took an ultrasound tool and super heated my muscles for 6 min.
I could move, pain free, in ways I could not move at all......25 min earlier!!
It was not a one shot fix.......but it gave me hope that it CAN be fixed.

She told me that everything can be corrected with physical therapy over the next 4 weeks. 
I will have my 'old' back, back!!
This has lifted a HUGE burden off my shoulders! 
I thought 'this is it, this is the way it will be for the rest of my life". 
That is not the case, and I am so thankful.


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

Praise God!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good news / Bad news.

Good news is it's getting better. 
Bad news is I ripped my L5 disc, and the 'jelly' inside the disc leaked onto my nerve and caused severe nerve damage to the point I have ZERO reflexes in my right ankle.
Good news is I am in the pool twice a week strengthening my core. 
I am doing more and more each day. I can lift 10lbs 100% pain free.
I can lift 16lbs, but it aches.....25lbs? Laid me out for 2 days.
But....I am working towards being stronger.

I have registered for classes that start in Jan. That's good news too.

I am taking mag/calcium a big B vitamin and fish oil/omega 3.

Yesterday, I was on top of the world....getting stuff done, etc.
Today? Woke up tired. Didn't get dressed until 4pm. Don't want anyone to talk to me.
Don't want to be here, but don't want to go anywhere.
I'm hungry, but I don't want to eat.
My jaws are achey from being clenched all day.
Honest to God. I can't live like this.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Honest to God. I can't live like this.


Then don't. Change your life! Going back to school is a good place to start.  

It's been my observation that whenever I haven't been honest with myself about something ... whenever I was in denial over a problem or situation ... my body would start to malfunction. As if it were trying to get my attention ... or maybe it was providing a kind of outlet, a physical pain to substitute for the emotional pain I refused to acknowledge?

So I'd say ... try to see things clearly, and to acknowledge the truth of your situation, whatever it may be. See things for what they are, and build on that foundation of reality. If you cannot make necessary changes immediately (for health reasons, or because of finances, etc.) at least plot your course and begin taking whatever steps you can toward it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

willow_girl said:


> Then don't. Change your life! Going back to school is a good place to start.


I am going to college. 
I am also doing pool therapy twice a week to strengthen my core so I can pick up a little part time gig waiting tables a couple nights a week.
I am purging this house of 'stuff'. Selling what I can and giving the rest away.
I am in the process of clearing out my raised beds. Either to get ready to plant in the Spring, or have them lookin' good when I put this house up for sale.



> It's been my observation that whenever I haven't been honest with myself about something ... whenever I was in denial over a problem or situation ... my body would start to malfunction. As if it were trying to get my attention ... or maybe it was providing a kind of outlet, a physical pain to substitute for the emotional pain I refused to acknowledge?


I hear you.
I would say in the last couple of months, I have been very, very honest with myself about my situation.
It has been a slow painful process to get there....
It will be equally slow changing things.
*I* know change, will, happen.
But I am constrained by a physical ailment that prevents me from doing what I want when I want, and a lack of education to do anything else.
Those things will take time.



> So I'd say ... try to see things clearly, and to acknowledge the truth of your situation, whatever it may be. See things for what they are, and build on that foundation of reality. If you cannot make necessary changes immediately (for health reasons, or because of finances, etc.) *at least plot your course and begin taking whatever steps you can toward it.*


:goodjob:
Where I am struggling is the fact that until I can full achieve 'my course' I am in the situation I am in.......and there are days, it consumes me.
It is hard to stay focused some days.
I was hoping that there was an herbal / vitamin etc regiment that would help ease those 'rough' days.
Good to hear from you.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

"God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; courage to change the things I can; and wisdom to know the difference."

Your new mantra.


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Laura- Sorry you're going through such a rough patch right now. There's a lot of grey area with herbs and helping with depression (because there are so many causes and manifestations of what we call depression), but if you need a simple, temporary 'take the edge off' of the bad days, I wonder if a mild nervine might help. Nervine herbs help with nerve ending pain as well as easing nervous tension and anxiety. 
Oat Straw infusion (a strong 'tea') is very gentle, and something you can drink daily. 
Passion flower tincture is my favorite nervine. It really is a wonder-herb for me and those I've shared it with (has helped us with anxiety, muscle spasms, neck pain, 'monkey mind', insomnia, etc). It doesn't interfere with prescription meds except possibly enhance the effectiveness of sleep aides. This may be too 'relaxing' for what you're going through- not sure if yours is more stress/anxiety-based (ie- the clenched jaw and muscle tightness) or if you need more of a pick-me-up. Lemon balm may help with the latter- it makes a lovely tea and is both a nervine and an uplifting herb. It also is very safe- even for children. In my experience it isn't quite as 'strong' a nervine as passionflower, but everyone has their favorites. It should be fairly easy to find locally (and easiest to prepare), compared to the other two.
Mountainroseherbs.com has more info on all three of these herbs, (and is where I get what herbs I don't grow myself). And obviously as with any advice please do your own research before making the decision to try something new. 
Hope this helps- I feel for you. It's really a challenge to mentally pick yourself up by your bootstraps when you are also in physical pain. Hang in there!
~nyx


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Just wanted to mention something that might help with the nerve damage. Metenx. It's a supplement, but I think it has to be prescribed. The doctors put me on it about a month ago and it seems to be helping, although I have been told it can take up to 6 months to see the full benefits.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

While you're on the Mountain Rose Herbs site, take a look at Rhodiola root. It can be very effective for depression. Put it on your list of herbs to do some research on.

I'm sorry you are having a rough time. Hope things look up for you soon.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Vitamin B (time released) is very effective for depression. Also this recipe for this tincture is awesome and really works:

Mood Booster
2 parts Hawthorn Berries
2 parts Lemon Balm
1 part St. Johns Wort
1 part Milky Green Oat Tops


----------

